# Savage Vrs. Tikka T3 Vrs. Remington 700 sps?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody have any likes or dislikes with these guns?  My choice caliber will be the 270 wsm. I will be hunting mainly deer and if I ever get the chance I would like to go elk hunting also. From what I have read it should be plenty adequate enough for elk and all sorts of deer. If anyone has feedback on any of these choices it would be great. I am moving back to South Dakota and will be mostly open range hunting. Any info will be great. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Tikka T3 in 7mm Rem Mag.....I love the gun.

The Savage with the accu-trigger is a good gun as well.

I have never shot the remington.

But with the tikka I like the:
- degree of bolt so I don't rack my knuckles on the scope.
- The clip
- The adjustable trigger
- The accuracy out of box
- Free floating barrel

Now the new savages come with most of these same features.

It is just a matter of how much money you want to spend.

I hope some of this info helps.

Chuck


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot a T3 .25-06. I really like the guns. Since you can adjust the triger is a nice thing. One of my hunting buddies shoots a 270 wsm in a T3 and has now for a while. Though he really does not know how to shoot or what his gun is capable of. I would suggest it to almost anyone who is looking for a good gun. My 25-06 is really accurit but I have to stay away from one type of bullet...the gun does not like Federal Speer hot core led tips. For some reason they fly all over though this gun. But I switch to something else and its easy to get 1x1" groupings at 100 yards. I have had a few times I have gotten less then 1x1" groupings with it. And as far as hunting with them go, they are easy to carry. I took 10 shots with it this year to fill my one tag and this is the first year I have shot it (I got it this past summer).


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Although I have heard good things about the Tikka, I have no personal experience with them.

Savage on the other hand..... Savage would be my choice, the accutrigger is real nice and a snap to adjust. Right now Savage is the most accurate out of the box rifle out there, especially for the cost. I've heard that Tikka comes close, but IMO Savage still gets the nod. The Savage weather warrior has all the features you want including the detachable magazine. I have never had a problem with my knuckles hitting the scope.

Savage Weather Warrior

Remington......I was always taught that if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. I'll put it this way. If you were to give me a factory new Remington rifle, I'd sell it and buy a Savage.

270 WSM will work great on deer, and elk for that matter.

Good Luck!

huntin1


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a Tikka T3 wsm 270 and 22-250 great guns. Reccomend them over the Remington anyday. Also have a Remington 300 ultra mag, but the Tikka wins hands down. I really like the idea of the removable clip on the tikkas. Used the 270 for deer and antelope with no problems at all!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I would go Remington myself.........better quality IMHO.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

tikka will kick the others ***


----------



## T3 Lite (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a Tikka T3 Lite in .25-06 and .22-250. I love everything about the guns. The .22-250 puts 1/4 inch groups at 100 yards with 55 grain hand loads. The .25-06 has groups inside one inch at 100 yards with 117 grain factory loads. Personally I don't have any experience with the newer savages but i hear the new accutrigger is really nice. The only Remmington 700 I have is an ADL in .270. Lately I have had bolt problems with it and it doesn't cycle federal ammo at all.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Though remingtons are good guns, I have had more trouble with them then any gun I have ever owned. I just have bad luck with them I guess. I know plenty of people who shoot 700s and like them. But I'm gun shy on them with all the problems I have had. Also I have had problems with anything that is does not have a detachable clip. My .300 BAR and my T3 25-06 have never jamed on me yet. But again thats what happend to me so.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I just wouldn't buy a rifle made in a country that's not able to deffend itself with it's own weapons :lol:

Remington and Savage are USA made weapons I'll take either one of those any day. :wink:


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I have been to the store and looked at all 3 of these rifles and I loved how smooth the action was on the tikka. It looks like I am leaning that way. Thanks


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a tika 270 WSM and so far I really like it as for the way it shoots. I did have one problem. the front swivel pulled out after only 10 shots. When I took it back they said that this wasnt the first time it has happened. They put another swivel in with a nut on the back so it wont pull out again. Other than that I have had good luck with mine and really like it.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

how much do those tikka t3's run a guy????? With all the fantasy football cash I plan on raking in, this might be an opportunity to buy one without the wife knowing!! :lol:


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

I also have a Tikka T3 (stainless - synthetic) in .270 WSM. LOVE IT.

They retail for $569.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

T3 Lite said:


> I have a Tikka T3 Lite in .25-06 and .22-250. I love everything about the guns. The .22-250 puts 1/4 inch groups at 100 yards with 55 grain hand loads. The .25-06 has groups inside one inch at 100 yards with 117 grain factory loads. Personally I don't have any experience with the newer savages but i hear the new accutrigger is really nice. The only Remmington 700 I have is an ADL in .270. Lately I have had bolt problems with it and it doesn't cycle federal ammo at all.


PM me if you want to sell that piece of junk ADL. Be more than willing to help you out of a "jamb". (sorry for the pun!)


----------



## drhunter (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a T3 Varmint in .223. The thing will put as many rounds in as small a hole as you can hold it. On a bad day you can cover 10 rounds with a quarter at 100 yards. The trigger is the icing on the cake. That being said, I also considered a Savage, but I'm fairly convinced I made the right choice. Never been a fan of Remington, but that's just me.

T3 in .308 is next year.


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a T3 stainless synthetic in .308 and it shoots 1'' M.O.A. all day with Federal factory ammo.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Im a savage guy myself so my opinion is very biased, very accurate and a great value. The easy barrel removal is a big plus if you ever feel like swapping barrels to other clibers as well.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey stainless....explain to us 700 guys how the Savage's barrel is easily "swappable". What method do you use to re-set headspace when putting a barrel back on?


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

tools you need:

savage barrel nut wrench
action vise or make your own
a set of headspace go AND no go gauges
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=491140

step by step instructions in the link below. The go/no go gauge is not used in these instructions but I highly recomend they are used instead of this method.
http://www.savageshooters.net/Pages/BarrelSwap.html

I know nothing about a remington 700 barrel swap, I just know a savage swap is easy.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I was baiting you, stainless. YOU PASSED!

My 700's are a little easier than that, but only because they've had the recoil lug pinned.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Baiting to see if I knew what I was talking about or if I knew how easy a 700 was?

The answer to both questions is almost always no....lol

Never owned a 700 so i have no clue what goes into it. With the exception of my 30-30 and some hand guns I only own savages but mostly because Im cheap and had good luck with them.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The former. I already knew the latter.

I wanted to see if you were one of those who thought barrels could be interchanged like shotgun barrels!

No adjustment needed with a rifle that's had multiple barrels fit for it, like a 700. Just thread the barrel off, or actually more accurately stated...thread the action off, then thread it on to the other barrel. "Snap" the action snuggly onto the barrel threads, and it's exactly where you took it off the last time. Mine are all indexed so I can actually SEE where it was when my 'smith headspaced it, but it's not necessary. You can do it without removing it from the stock if you want. Most benchrest guys don't even tighten their barrels tight enough to need a vise and wrench. In fact , my 'smith messes with competitors by un-threading their barrels while they're talking to their buddies!

As much as I love old Remingtons, I certainly can't argue the merits of Savage. They've been giving the big names a run for their money for a lot of years, and now they actually make a nice looking rifle. Last time I talked to our biggest local dealer about them he was selling about 4 of them to one of the 700's or 70's.

I just recently got a Savage 17HMR. Probably the roughest machining I've seen. Had to clean it up quite a bit, and still got some more to do, but it sure shoots!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi, I was considering buying a Tikka T3 lite 22-250. I was at a local sports chain and the had a Browning A-Bolt 22-250. He gave it to me for $640. I bought the Browning because last year I got a BAR Safari 300 Win and love it. But was that a good deal and is the A-Bolt a good gun?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I also have an A-bolt and love the gun as well. You got a decent price on that gun.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you. I am surprise on the power. But I bought a few 40 round boxes. I'm going to sight it in on Friday and do a little coyote over the weekend.


----------

